# New Toy 3



## printman (May 31, 2008)

Look what showed up today. My retired neighbor was going to visit some relatives up in Alabama so I asked if he could pick me up a 2015 RZR 1000 from Abernathy's in Tennessee.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Congrats! They are absolutely the cheapest around. New toys for everyone this year. 

On another note, I need to take my 1k back in. It has some kind of rattling noise in the front end, we cant track it down. May be the drive shaft, or in the front diff


----------



## btsander (May 24, 2012)

Nice RZR printman! Love the color! We are twinkies!! Hotrod that bad to hear about the noise coming from the bike. I'm sure you have called Blake allready, has he said if they have had any problems with the RZR 4 1000 making that noise from other bikes?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

No he didnt, I need to take it in.


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

Hotrod, I hope they fix you up quick. I read all kinds of problems with drive line on these. Anything can be fixed. I am headed to Oklahoma sand dunes with .3 miles. I have inspected and check everything out so I hope it works.


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

First day at the dunes and all is good.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Thats great. Take pics


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

Another great day at the dunes. This RZR went from dealer to dunes and so far it is doing great.


----------

